# gluing on top of poly or spar urethane



## Razorbak91313 (Feb 28, 2011)

I know this might seem like an odd question, but can something be glued on top of a poly or spar urethane coat? I am working on a wood and stained glass project and realized that I will end up needing some small feet on the back side but I have nearly finished the my spar urethane coats. The feet do not need to have a great deal of strength to them but I don't want them just popping off under a little pressure or bump. I was thinking of putting a thin coat of urethane on the back of the feet and then using tiny brats to tack them down while the urethane dries. The brats on their own might not be enough to hold them well and hoping the urethane would dry and bond to the existing coat.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I would try double stick tape…


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I would call the finish manufacturer.

I had finished a piece before realizing that I needed to add a strip. I called General Finishes and asked them about it. It turned out that I jurist needed to lightly sand the effected area and glue the strip on.

Domer


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Mark out the area to be covered by the 'feet'. Cover surrounding area with blue masking tape. Sand only area to recieve glue. Glue the feet on. Remove the blue masking tape. Let dry per glue specs.

quick and easy.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

What rustfever said!!

Urethane is a Wood Finish, Not a Glue. For the little bit of work involved it's worth the effort. If it's not completely dry yet use a Paint Scraper to get the bulk of if off then sand.

I would never try to glue anything to a Urethane or any other kind of finish without taking it down to bare wood. Also some type of Mechanical fastener (Screws Nails) or Dowels as mentioned above would be a good idea.


----------



## Razorbak91313 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I really like the idea of taping the surrounding area to help protect it while i sand. The feet are going to be really small - about 1 inch cube - meant more to keep it even when it is hanging on the wall. I will be sure to provide a few pics when I am done. I am still very much an amatuer wood worker but I think this is a nice design, even if it may be a little rough on the details.


----------

